# Pink patent pumps from Charlotte Russe: Yay or Nay?



## daer0n (May 13, 2008)

For such a cheap shoe, these have a really nice shape to them, and also come in white, black and - my favourite - camel, as well as this Barbie-esque patent pink. They're definitely not the most expensive shoes you'll ever buy, either, at $22.99.

Source

Cute, i'd wear them, i don't think they are to die for, but for an everyday wear, i think they look ok.


----------



## monniej (May 13, 2008)

not for me.


----------



## Adrienne (May 13, 2008)

Definitely not to die for but you can't go wrong for 23 bucks.


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 14, 2008)

They're alright


----------



## Anthea (May 14, 2008)

For the money they are good


----------



## KatJ (May 14, 2008)

HAHAHAHA, I am actually planning on buying these this weekend.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 14, 2008)

I agree, Nury!


----------



## ticki (May 14, 2008)

they're ok. it's too rounded in the front for me.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 15, 2008)

Very cute, I like them!


----------



## Bec688 (May 15, 2008)

They're cute, I'd wear them


----------



## pinksugar (May 15, 2008)

I think they're cute too, and the price is perfect!


----------



## fawp (May 15, 2008)

Those are so cute. I really like the shape; it's perfect for summer.


----------



## Pomander_ (May 16, 2008)

YES all the way! I might get them in a different color (i think i saw these in yellow, which is cooler IMO), but I love the shape and LOVE the price


----------



## linda_marie_606 (Jun 3, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 4, 2008)

Cute! They kind of remind me of Betty Boop lol


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 4, 2008)

Cute but not my style


----------



## classylass (Jun 6, 2008)

i hate patent. so DEFINATEY NAY!!!! i think they look cheap...its a pet peeve lol


----------



## TracyRoa (Jun 6, 2008)

I like the style, but not the color.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey, if they're comfortable, go for it!


----------



## g10 (Jun 9, 2008)

They're very cute!


----------



## Jadeanne (Jun 10, 2008)

Thet're cute, affordable, and would go well with several of my outfits.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 10, 2008)

they look nice enough for an everyday look.


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Jun 10, 2008)

I LOVE round-toe heels, so I would wear it.... but I'm not too crazy about the color


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 11, 2008)

These are definately something I'd wear!


----------



## Karren (Jun 11, 2008)

Love it and the price!!! Lol. Right up my alley... At first I thought it was $299! And you thought that was cheap, Nuri!! Lol. I need new glasses..


----------



## linda_marie_606 (Jun 11, 2008)

I like the pink pumps shown in this thread. I have a pair of pink pointy toe patent leather pumps that look like this. Totally impractical, but oh so cute. I just love them (as long as I don't have to walk more than a few feet *giggle*).


----------



## ticklishlpgrl (Jun 15, 2008)

i think they are cute. very versatile style. can play it up many ways..however, i wouldnt buy them unless they are comfortable..and Im thinking, at that great price, they probably arent..

i have this habit where i buy great looking shoes, but end up never wearing them because they are so darn unberable!..just my humble opinion--dont buy unless you know they are practical.


----------



## andrea0611 (Jun 15, 2008)

YAY!! I think they are soo cute! Pink and fun, they look great for summer!


----------



## TxKimberly (Jun 15, 2008)

I like them - they are cute! Someone else made the comment that they are too rounded in the front but that is what I like. I've always hated shoes with great big pointy toes - they make me think of the wicked witch.


----------



## mariascreek (Jun 16, 2008)

i really like them!


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Sep 20, 2008)

Soâ€¢So


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm with you on this one Daeron


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 20, 2008)

I like them but I think they'd have to be in black for me to wear them.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 20, 2008)

i love them! i have a similar pair in purple!


----------



## t0nyaB (Sep 20, 2008)

Cute but I can't stand 'shiny' high heels, they look cheap


----------



## ivette (Sep 20, 2008)

not bad


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 22, 2008)

ooh i like, ecspecially for that price..but i'm so iffy about rounded toe..idk about it for me..oh! they have pointy toed pumps too so might have to hit em up! i need a basic black pair..


----------



## annieup (Oct 4, 2008)

they are okay for the price. Definitely wouldn't wear them everyday. Maybe for a "barbie look" with black to tone down the shine (just me personally



). I actually like the round toe look because it's cute. Pointy toe is more sexy. This is great for a bubble gum, cute barbie going out look.


----------



## Sunshine80 (Oct 5, 2008)

I do not like the heel cause I cant walk in them! ahh my feet are defective...lol


----------



## Roxie (Oct 6, 2008)

They are too plain for me, but I guess you could dress them up with a cute outfit...


----------



## FemmeBoy (Oct 8, 2008)

Doesn't look like they come in my size (big surprise




. Always a bridesmaid...


----------



## Marniem (Oct 8, 2008)

I think they would make a great pair of everyday shoes if you can handle the height!


----------

